# cockatiels in a big outdoor aviary ???



## tony4k4

*hi all i have finished building the big outdoor aviary with me bro and im just asking before i put the birds in will they be fine out doors all day and put them in the attached shed at night time the shed will have heating and im putting lights around the aviary too 
i have meshed the floor and im putting gravel around the sides of the outdoor aviary and the middle of the outdoor aviary will be dirt with wild bird seeds to grow through in the summer or shall i just gravel the whole floor of the out door aviary.

**also aviary is 16ft x 6ft with a 6ft x 4ft shed attached
what othe birds would be suitable with the cockatiels in this aviary*
*
all your advice please.


*


----------



## Snoopy84

we have a few budgies in with our tiels and never had any problems with them, you just have to have plenty of room, which you do have incase they want to have a disagreement.

Ive also heard canarys can be put with budgies


----------



## capester

Hi, they will be fine outside. My brother has an aviary with an attached shed and they never go in it! He has just put some nesting boxes in the flight but more often than not they just sleep on the perches!
He also keeps budgies, zebra finches, african weavers, bourkes and japanese quail all together with no problems (apart from the noise!)


----------



## irish_vampire

Hi,
My tiels have access to 12x6 shed which is t&g inside. theres no heat supplied as i find them very hardy birds..i can close them if needed but only do this on very cold winters. 

In with the tiels are a pair of Indian Ringnecks and they breed and get along fine with my tiels.. also had Barabands in with the tiels with no problems.

I had budgies in a few years ago but they killed a few tiel newly hatched chicks so got rid of them.


----------



## tony4k4

can i keep red rumps with my tiels and finches and chinese quail


----------



## rox

were i work we keep cockitiels in outdoor aviaries all year round without nestboxes, just up their feed inthe winter, we've had no probs


----------

